
Show HN: World's Easiest video call - michellejunlee
https://machotalk.com/
======
michellejunlee
hi,

i am the dev here,

click on the video call for the p2p video call

click on the conference for up to 6 people conference video call

just share the url of the video conference to let other people into the room

thanks

